# Can you help me understand inside rein and outside leg???



## ak_showgirl (Feb 15, 2008)

hey, well I have recently heard about the theory of using your inside leg and outside rein and i have tried it but am very confused. 
can you guys please explain to me what exactly this method does? mabe an educational artical.... 
anything would help 
thanks!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

I think this is what you're talking about....If you want to turn right you lightly pull on the right rein and touch the horse with your (like front armpit area) left foot. The horse should move front of body. 

We teach buttons on the ground. We push on a button in front to ask the horse to move sideways from the front. From the back, we push a button towards the back and the horse moves away (back hip moves away).


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

What you are referring to is an indirect rein.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

you are kind of steering with the inside reign but you are using leg pressure on the outside to keep them bent. you don't want them to turn in a straight line. you want them to bend.

I didnt say that very well did I?


----------



## ak_showgirl (Feb 15, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> you are kind of steering with the inside reign but you are using leg pressure on the outside to keep them bent. you don't want them to turn in a straight line. you want them to bend.
> 
> I didnt say that very well did I?


 

See I thought that is what is was used for, however when i use my outside rein to "steer" he turns his head to the outside and breaks his bend. that is why i dont understand it.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

ak_showgirl said:


> hey, well I have recently heard about the theory of using your inside leg and outside rein and i have tried it but am very confused.
> can you guys please explain to me what exactly this method does? mabe an educational artical....
> anything would help
> thanks!


 
You can TRY to read this thread if you can get past the fights but a wonderful post was made by the ID Olliebean the one just at the end of page 1..there are a few other posts made by this person you might like to read on this thread.

Ultimate Dressage :: View topic - "REIN EFFECTS" - use of the *indirect rein* (????)

Olliebean posted this



> Rein aids are part of the aiding system and should be used in combination with seat, back and leg. However whether the horse is falling in or out does make quite a difference as to the corrections made by the rider.
> 
> If I understand the first scenario given is the horse that is falling in onto the inside shoulder. I disagree with the use of the indirect inside rein here as the problem is invariably the outside hindleg. If the horse is falling in onto the inside shoulder on a circle the weight has come off the outside hindleg through the diagonal to the inside shoulder. The rider needs to address the even distribution of weight over all four legs. This is done by a passive neutral inside rein, by riding onto the straight with a very green horse or stay on the cirlcle and riding outside leg to outside rein to address the stretch and coming through of outside leg. Then as the balance is addressed then ride outside leg through to inside rein to address the give to the inside lateral flexion without loss of outside leg then we can ride inside leg to outside rein with true lateral bend.
> 
> ...


Once you have read the thread (ignoring the infighting) and have any questions then we will answer them here.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

My thoughts refer to a Western neck reined horse. To turn right, you would use your left rein (outside in this case) laid across his neck and move your inside leg back about 2" to disengage his rear and support him. However, in this case you would also use your left leg (again the outside) at the girth to move him right.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

BTW, your heading is the opposite of your post. Which is it that you are questioning?


----------



## Patagonia (Nov 6, 2008)

inside leg, outside rein...this means that you want to ride your horse from your inside leg to our outside rein. the reason to why you would want to do this is to keep your horse straight.


----------



## hanse004 (May 3, 2007)

Patagonia is correct. You want to slightly left your outside rein and think about it as trying to connect your inside heel to your outside hand. This helps to keep the horse straighter.


----------



## Nadia (Nov 16, 2008)

It's not a good method.
I was at a dressageclinic and Anky Van Grunsven was there.
She said the method was kind of useless.


----------

